# Radial Filter "Invert Mask" toggle



## prbimages (Aug 22, 2017)

For some time, whenever I launched the Radial Filter, the "Invert Mask" toggle was already ticked, which suited me just fine because I almost never use it un-ticked.

But yesterday, for some reason, it started launching _un_-ticked. This is annoying because now I always have to toggle it before I can use it.

The toggle does not appear to be "sticky" either. It doesn't stay in the same state from one invocation to the next.

Any ideas on what may have caused this change? Is there a setting somewhere that I am missing?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 22, 2017)

It should be sticky if you click on Invert Mask *before* you apply the filter. So only click on the icon of the filter, click on Invert Mask, and finally apply the filter.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, that's it! Thank you Johan.


----------

